# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Discover Albania

## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl

*Here landed Caesare,for those who want toponimr who confirm the continuity from Illyrians to Albanians.
*

----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkgfwDIU4xw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCLMkIefXyM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwXQP..._embedded#t=52
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn6DsMeyHGA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7GZgV-q-aQ

----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## King Bardhyl



----------


## Maleth

Very nice pictures King Bardyl, a Serbian friend of Mine (who lives in Germany) visited Albania 3 years ago and said it was very friendly too. The hotel owner took him round some places to visit :)

----------


## Khaleeji

this thread is interesting

----------


## pacificbreeze

How safe is Albania for single traveler and what about the weather in August for the seaside?
I love Adriatic sea, but i guess it's too hot in August in Albania, compare to Croatia or Montenegro. Is it right?

----------


## LABERIA

*Gjurme Shqiptare - Toka e Shqiponjave (Land of Eagles)*An short but amazing documentary with english subtitles.

----------


## LABERIA

> How safe is Albania for single traveler and what about the weather in August for the seaside?
> I love Adriatic sea, but i guess it's too hot in August in Albania, compare to Croatia or Montenegro. Is it right?


It`s a safe country and people are hospitable. Adriatic is beautiful, but personally i like Ionian coast.

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

I think is an original idea:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

> *Gjurme Shqiptare - Toka e Shqiponjave (Land of Eagles)*
> 
> 
> An short but amazing documentary with english subtitles.


Where is Marin from?

----------


## Glauk

Korca:

----------


## Glauk

Shkodra:

----------


## Glauk

Alps:

----------


## Glauk

Permet:

----------


## Glauk

Valbone Valley:

----------


## Glauk

South:

----------


## Glauk

South:

----------


## Glauk

Saranda:

----------


## Glauk

Theth:

----------


## Glauk

Fier:

----------


## Glauk

https://player.vimeo.com/video/157450267?api=1

----------


## LABERIA

> Where is Marin from?


He is from Tirana and he work for Top Channel.

----------


## Glauk

> He is from Tirana and he work for Top Channel.


Ah, ok. I thought he was from South.

----------


## Glauk

Berat:

----------


## Glauk

Borsh Beach:



Highway to Saranda:



Vlora:

----------


## Glauk

Mat river:

----------


## Glauk

Skënderbeu Castle in Kruja:

----------


## Glauk

Old bridge:

----------


## Glauk

Old houses:

----------


## Glauk

North:





Mullet:

----------


## Glauk

South:

----------


## Glauk

Llogara:

----------


## Glauk

Butrinti:

----------


## Glauk

Kruja:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

North:

----------


## Glauk

Durres:

----------


## Glauk

Jala:

----------


## Glauk

Porto Palermo:

----------


## Glauk

Kanina:



Dhermi:



Dardha:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Kruja:

----------


## Glauk

Himara:



Llaman:



Kukes mountains:

----------


## Glauk

Theth:



Riviera:



Vlora:

----------


## Glauk

Valbona:



Karaburun:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Near Korca:



East of Erseke:



Between Korca and Pogradec:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Vlora:

----------


## Glauk

Gramsh:

----------


## Glauk

Orikum:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Dhermi:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Kruja:

----------


## Glauk

Karaburun:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

White Drini (Albania/Kosovo):

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Church of St. Nicholas, Selce:

----------


## Glauk

Durres:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Petrela:

----------


## Glauk

Thethi:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

Rrapi:



Golik bridge:



Osum:

----------


## Glauk

Illyrian tombs, Selce e Poshtme:

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## LABERIA

*Albanian Riviera - 2017 The best beaches and places, VisitAlbania!


**Publikuar në 6 shk 2017*
Subscribe to TopAlbania here:
https://www.youtube.com/c/TopAlbania?...
-----
ALBANIA Go Your Own Way - Visit Albania
The Albanian Riviera is blessed with 300 days of sun. The average temperature in January is 10 degrees C. and the average temperature in July is 25 degrees C.
The Ionian coastline is known for having fascinating beaches with deep and very clean waters. Younger crowds tend to visit the Ionian beaches as the area offers many opportunities for those interested in water sports like diving, boat tours, etc.
Some of the most exotic and interesting beaches in the south of Albania are Dhërmi, Jal, Himara, Qeparo, Borsh, Saranda and Ksamil.
From the Llogara Pass, which is 1,057 meters above sea level, the breathtaking coast can be seen as if from the vantage point of an airplane.
The first beach here is Dhraleos in Palasë which has a length of 1.5 km. This is one of the most exotic and tranquil beaches of the Albanian coastal zone complete with rich blue waters. This beach is popular for water sports and is sometimes even the destination for the parachutes that launch from Llogara Pass.
Dhërmi is located a little further south and is one of the most frequented and important tourist places along the Albanian coast. The crystal-clear waters, isolated beaches, water sports and diving make this the preferred beach of younger generation. The different beaches that are part of Dhërmi are Jaliksari, Shkambo and Gjipea.The beach of Gjipea has a beautiful shape. Past this beach there is a stream that has made a canyon with 70 meters high walls. Located near the beach of Dhërmi is the Cave of Pirates which tourists can access only by boat or ferry. There are also hotels, restaurants and summer clubs located nearby.

Throughout this entire area, family tourism has developed, where tourists can choose to rent guesthouses or reside in a variety of hotels nearby. Near Himara 8 km south of Dhërmi, you will find the village of Vuno, which is the central area of the Albanian Riviera. It is a tourist town that comes to life during the summer season thanks to the younger generations that come here.
In this area are beaches of Spile, Potam, Llamaniand and Livadhja. All of them stand out for their deep waters, navigability and rocky characteristics. After Borsh is Qeparo and the small tectonic gulf of Porto Palermo where Ali Pasha castle is located.
Borsh, is one of the longer beach areas of the Albanian Riviera protected by a collection of massive Mediterranean vegetation, primarily citrus and olive plantations. Family tourism has also become very popular in this area. Between here and the city of Saranda, one can find the beaches of Bunec, Kakome and Krokëy whose collective length runs about three km and each with beautiful, crystal-clear water.
The city of Saranda is the most populous urban area on the Albanian Riviera and a very big tourist destination, especially enjoyed by newly married couples on their honeymoon. The city and surrounding areas offer a range of hotels catering to five-star travelers as well as the more budget conscious, while home rentals also remain an option. The city is well-located on the coast only 9 km away from the Greek island of Corfu. Daily ferries offer connections between Saranda and Corfu making this southern Albanian city a good base for European and international tourists.
Along Saranda you will find some smaller beaches like Central and Liman. Usually, tourists prefer to visit one of the more frequented places, Ksamil, which is located between the peninsula of Ksamil and lagoon of Butrint hosting a number of hotels and restaurants, near the beach of Ksamil are 4 small islands covered by Mediterranean vegetation with a surface of 8.9 ha.

-Video by: http://www.albania.al Visit Albania
-Music by:Kuarteti Pentagram,recorded at Purovox Records
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvXl...
(1-Valsi i Lumturise 2-Moj e Bukura More 3-Kur Dielli Perendon)
-Edited (inMovieMaker) by me (TopAlbania)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwE...

----------


## LABERIA

*Karavasta Lagoon - Laguna e Karavastasë, Divjakë Albania (FromAir)

**Publikuar në 21 pri 2017*
ALBANIA Go Your Own Way, Visit Albania
Karavasta Lagoon (Albanian: Laguna e Karavastasë) is the largest lagoon in Albania and one of the largest in the Adriatic Sea. It is separated from the Adriatic Sea by a large strip of sand. The lagoon is part of the Divjaka-Karavasta National Park. It was chosen as an area of international importance, protected by the Ramsar Convention of 29 November 1995.
The lagoon is situated in the west of Albania and near the city of Divjaka. The lagoon is cut off from the Adriatic Sea by a long sandy bar. The Karavasta lagoon has a lot of pine trees and small sandy islands.
The lagoon is famous for the rare Dalmatian pelican which nests there: In fact 6.4% of the Europe's population of this type of pelican is found in this lagoon.They build the nests in the only island of Pelican in this lagoon.

The Karavasta Lagoon is within the List of Ramsar wetlands of international importance and is part of the Divjake-Karavasta National Park. Inside the park's boundary are found a number of restaurants with the most famous Divjaka Fish a restaurant in forest, well known for variety of fish, vegetable cooked .

Since disinfection campaigns have long been halted, the area is known to have a very active mosquito season. However, in 2014, disinfection campaigns have started and a park rehabilitation project has been initiated by the national authorities. It included a hunting moratorium which revived bird-watching activities.
source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karavas...

video: http://albania.al/
music: Valsi i Lumturise - Kuarteti Pentagram
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LraG...
edited by: TopAlbania
https://www.youtube.com/c/topalbania
https://facebook.com/TopAlbania1

----------


## LABERIA

*Albanian Alps (FromAir) Northern Albania 2017

**Publikuar në 8 shk 2017*
Subscribe to TopAlbania here:
https://www.youtube.com/c/TopAlbania?...

ALBANIA Go Your Own Way - Visit Albania
ALBANIAN ALPS - A Fairy Tale Jurney
The flagship region for mountain tourism is the Albanian Alps, the National Parks of Thethi,Valbona and the Region of Kelmendi.The "Accursed Mountains" are both truly spectacular and virtually impenetrable except for a series of high passes that link the small number of farmsteads and homes in the valleys bellow to the outside world during the summer months.
The Valbona River Valley lies in the eastern part of the Albanian Alps. 
A national park of 8,000 hectares, it is one of the most beautiful natural areas in Albania. The park lies about 22km from the alpine city of Bajram Curri. Before entering the valley you will find the spring of Shoshan, located only 3km away from Bajram Curri. 
This spring rushes through limestone fissures on its way to the Valbona River creating an attractive canyon 2-3 wide and 50m deep. After entering the valley, you will pass several picturesque villages. The first, with alpine style houses, is called Dragobia, and it is where the valley narrows. Past Dragobia, at the foot of the mountain where the Cerremi stream joins the Valbona River, is the famous cave where the national hero Bajram Curri was besieged and killed. It was after this event that the city took his name.
Valbona is located 25km away from the city of Bajram Curri and is the most important inhabited center of the valley. It is full of traditional houses that create a picturesque view in symmetry with the natural wonders of the valley, which widens again at this point. In Selimaj, there is a comfortable and traditional hotel, or you may have the opportunity to stay at a village home, for the inhabitants’ generosity and hospitality are well known.The road continues through the valley among marvelous views of nature with rich colors of both springtime and of the snow that covers the peaks of the craggy mountains.
The final village before you arrive at the source of the Valbona River is Rrogam.Rrogam is a remote village surrounded by virgin and intact nature. The entire valley is resplendent with rare colors and beauty. On one side, you see the crystal clear waters of the Valbona, and on the other the sharp but verdant mountain edges. Up until May you can enjoy the contrast of the clean white snow on the treetops against the blue sky. The rest consists of beech woods, arnen, walnuts, chestnuts, and wild apple trees. There are also many forest fruits such as blueberries and strawberries.
The animals in the park include bears, wolves, wild cats, and even herds of wild goats climbing on the rocks. In the river can be found marble trout, a rare fish found in the crystal-clear waters of the Valbona with a special and exquisite taste. The valley, the park, and all the surroundings are known for heavy snowfall, which starts in early November and lasts almost until May. The average amount of snow in this region during the year is 100cm.
There are many outdoor activities in the national park, such as skiing, mountain climbing, fishing, excursions and trekking throughout the valley and streams , and canoeing along certain parts of the river. Valbona may also serve as a starting point if you wish to climb the Jezerca Mountain, the second highest mountain in Albania.
Another interesting spot of the Western Alps is Vermoshi, part of the northern-most mountains of the country, located 95km from Shkodra in the region of Kelmendi (from the Roman word “Clemens,” meaning gentle, simple, and good). The first thing to catch the eye along the journey is Qafa e Rrapshit, where you can see the crystal-clear waters of the Cemi River creating a beautiful contrast with the surrounding landscape.
During summer, the ponds of the river are perfect for sunbathing and many visitors stop to lounge in the sun and enjoy themselves. Vermoshi stands in an alpine field 1,100m above sea level surrounded by high slopes. You can entertain yourself by trekking, mountain climbing, skiing, or fishing for mountain trout. The locals pride themselves that their cuisine is only truly enjoyable for visitors when accented by their own dairy products, so be sure to indulge. The full journey among the people of this Albanian region will give you not only the chance to live between a mythical atmosphere and the contemporary world, but will also let you enjoy the renowned hospitality mentioned by almost every foreigner who has been fortunate enough to visit.An alpine tour of Albania isn’t complete without a stop in the famed Western Alps. Here you will enjoy the unique opportunity to walk, breath, sleep, and eat amidst the legends dating from Homer and through modern tales of our majestic mystery and intrigue. This tour gives you the rare chance to enjoy the heart of the Albanian Alps, Gropa e Thethit. 
For more:http://albania.al/destination/20/alpet/

----------


## LABERIA

*Thethi, Albanian Alps (FromAir) 2017**Publikuar në 11 mar 2017*
Thethi - ALBANIA Go Your Own Way
Located 70 km from Shkodra, you must pass Qafa e Tërthores at 2,000 m before descending to Gropa e Thethit by crossing a stream bearing the same name. It is a journey you’ll want to have your camera ready for, full of extended mountain views, with water cascading down craggy hillsides and trees reaching for sunlight on rocky slopes. The area is rich in sights such as the waterfall of Grunas, 30 m high, the amazing cold-water sources of Okol, and the caves of Birrat me Rrathë (Round Holes) and Mount Arapi. In the park people often amuse themselves by hiking, mountain climbing, skiing (especially on the eastern slope), fishing, even mountain biking and spelunking. Almost 90% of the park area is covered by beech trees, providing shade for many different types of flowers such as the Wulfenia baldacci, discovered by the Italian botanist Baldacci. Fascinatingly, this flower is found only in Theth. The fauna is just as rich as the flora, distinguished by the famed golden eagle and rreqebull (lynx). In the waters of Theth’s stream, marble trout make their home. While in Theth you can stay in local guesthouses designed to display traditional alpine architecture. The characteristic dish of the area is fërlik (rotisserie) or you can sample one of large varieties of local trout. If time permits, many travelers enjoy a short excursion to the Shala Valley which brings them close to the heart of the Albanian Alps.

source: http://albania.al/tour/5/back_in_time/

----------


## LABERIA

*INCREDIBLE CAVE DIVING (201m) - Mëma e Viroit, Albania**Publikuar në 17 qer 2017*
Viroit Cave, Gjirokastër Albania

Albania is incredibly interesting country. Good weather, nice people, beautiful scenery and untouched caves with very clean water.

Video: Diving Center Anaconda - Poland
http://www.anaconda.biz.pl


Readers! Do You Read di Chris Zabriskie è un brano autorizzato da Creative Commons Attribution (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/...)
Fonte: http://chriszabriskie.com/reappear/
Artista: http://chriszabriskie.com/

Invariance di Kevin MacLeod è un brano autorizzato da Creative Commons Attribution (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/...)
Fonte: http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-...
Artista: http://incompetech.com/

----------


## LABERIA

*Rruga drejt Vermoshit FINAL*

----------


## LABERIA

*Kelmendi, Albanian Alps 2017 (FromAir)**Publikuar në 23 mar 2017*
ALBANIA Go Your Own Way - Visit Albania 2017

Kelmendi (Albanian: Kelmendi) is a historical tribe and region (Kelmendi mountains, Malet e Kelmendit) in the mountainous borderlands of Albania towards Montenegro, of the wider Malësia-region. Part of the region lies within the Kelmend municipality, and is composed of a Roman Catholic majority and Muslim minority. The Kelmendi speak a subdialect of Gheg Albanian as the other northern Albanian tribes.
Families hailing from Kelmendi can also be found in Plav, Montenegro, Kraja, Montenegro and Rugova, Kosovo[a], where they are Muslim. The name is derived from Saint Clement, the patron saint of the region.

Video: http://albania.al/
Music: Kuarteti Pentagram - Baresha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTLw_...
Edited by: TopAlbania (Youtube Channel)

----------


## LABERIA

This is beautiful:


*Spectacular Albania aerial video*

----------


## LABERIA

*Osum - Langaricë, (the canyons) Albania FromAir 2017**Publikuar në 12 shk 2017*
ALBANIA Go Your Own Way - for more visit: http://www.albania.al
Visit Albania 2017-The spectacular attraction of Albania
The Osumi Canyon is a river canyon in southern Albania, near the town of Çorovoda. The river, which passes through the town of Berat, flows through the canyon. There are many underground passages and unexplored caves throughout the length of the canyon.
During the spring, high water from melting snow makes it possible to explore the whole length of the canyon from the river. The rapids are Class II, so one does not need prior white water experience to navigate them. At the end of the summer, when the water is lower, the full length of the canyon is not navigable, but there are various walks with opportunities for swimming in various pools and streams. 
The edges of the canyon have an unusual ecosystem that preserves the greenery on both sides of the canyon year-round. Mediterranean bushes like heath and briar flourish along with rich flora and fauna. On the slopes of the canyon, erosion has created pockmarked cavern walls with small caves. Some of the rock formations in the canyon have fanciful names such as the Cathedral, the Eye, and the Demon’s Door. The canyons are 26 km (16 miles) long, at an altitude of 450 m. They are thought to have been formed 2-3 million years ago by water erosion.

Langarica Canyon is located 200m from the thermal springs on both sides of the river of the same name. Starting from a height of 30 m and a width of 2 m at least reduce the level of the sea canyon deepened to 150 m and extends up to 10-12 meters, becoming one of the most unusual and mysterious places in strane.Eti canyons long ago attracted the attention of both local and foreign scientists.
Langarica River originates near the village Kamennik (Kamenik) in Kolonja District. Here are joined two streams Shales and Barmash. At the beginning of the valley is narrow and deep, as it runs through the limestone rocks, but as we go along starts to expand, forming a rift 80-100 m depth. That's - tough majestically keeps it its power for several kilometers. The width of the river bed where more rarely 1.5-2 m.

Video by: http://www.albania.al
Edited by: TopAlbania https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwE...

Music by: 
Syn Cole - Feel Good [NCS Release]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1ULJ...
https://soundcloud.com/syncole

----------


## LABERIA

*The EXOTIC Canyons of the 8 Waterfalls - Rafting in ALBANIA**Publikuar në 5 mar 2013*
www.albrafting.org 
Osumi Canyons

Osumi Canyons are 26 km long, and 450m above the sea level. It is believed that they have
been formed 2-3 million years ago due to water erosion dipping in to the earth. Through all of their
straits, a lot of underground passages and unexplored caves can be found.
It is generally believed that these canyons have substituted ancient passages over Corrovoda's river, given that
through time the ceilings of these passages were destroyed and gave way to the various shapes of the nowadays canyons. Osumi Canyons are the largest in
Albania, and, according to many prestigious geographical studies, among the largest in Europe. The canyons have a marvelous ecosystem that can preserve itself very well. We can mention Mediterranean bushes like heath, briar and different kinds of fish as permanent features of this ecosystem. 
In the slopes of the canyons, erosive activity has created a rock
chain, one of the rarest found in Albanian.
In Osumi Canyons are 6 straits with the canyons width ranging from 1.5m wide in its riverbed up to
35m wide up in the slopes. Within the canyons you will find beautiful spots that have exotic names like "The Cathedral", "The Eye", and "Demon's Gate". The erosion through years has
given to the canyons, the appearance of an edifice of a natural cult, which can give you a magic
impression since the first glance.
The view they offer when you see the canyons from above is really breathtaking but the experience when
you're actually having a walk or rafting is even better. 

Albanian whitewater experience

Although a small country, Albania is home to a large number of impressive rivers. The network
of inland Albanian waters consists of eleven major rivers and their 150 tributaries. Measuring
285 km, the Black Drini River is the longest and it flows from Lake Ohrid to the Adriatic Sea. The
Buna River played over several centuries a crucial role for the economic development of Albania's
north and the port of Shkodra at Lake Shkodra. Other large rivers include the Shkumbini, Vjosa,
Osumi and Devolli. Some valleys, canyons and waterfalls created by these ancient flows offer
tremendous natural beauties. Among these are the Valbona and Shala Valleys in the Albanian Alps
with the Grunas Waterfall in Thethi, the Tomorica Valley and Osumi Canyons near the City-Museum of Berat, and the Këlcyra Outfall on the Vjosa River near Permet in the southern Albania. Albania
Rafting Group organizes rafting trips in Albania through sustainable tourism principles and activities
to protect biodiversity and nature. Difficulty levels of the rafting tracks are classified Wild Water II
and III (running water with small waves) and are feasible by people with normal physical conditions
and some sense of adventure. Come to experience our rafting trips and find marvelous places in
Albania you could not discover otherwise!

----------


## LABERIA

*Korça, Dardha & Voskopoja - ALBANIA 2017**Publikuar në 28 qer 2017*
Visit Albania 
Video: Wander Albania
Korça, The City of Serenada
Korça is the city where the largest carnival in Albania is organized, taking place before Orthodox Easter.

Korça is one of the largest and most important cultural and economic centers of Albania, located in the southeastern part of the country.

The city is known for its typical quarters, composed of low houses and villas, which are paved with cobblestone. The city of Korça has a range of museums such as the Education Museum (located in the building where the first Albanian school opened in 1887), the National Museum of Medieval Art, the Prehistoric Museum, the house-museum of the famous landscape painter, Vangjush Mio, the museum of the Oriental Art “Bratko”, etc. In the vicinity of the city is the cemetery of French soldiers killed during the First World War.
Apart from the museums and monuments, Korça is the city where the largest carnival in Albania is organized, taking place before Orthodox Easter. Musically, the city is known for the local songs, called serenata. In the city you will find many taverns with tasteful traditional cooking such as various types of pie which perfectly combines with the good music and the traditional drink, raki.

Korça is a very good base for exploring many tourist points located in the nearby mountains such as Voskopoja, Dardha, Vithkuqi and Boboshtica. These villages are well known for offering the possibility to practice many outdoor sports and activities. The area is also famous for the Byzantine churches of Vithkuqi and Voskpoja, whose walls were painted by famous medieval Albanian painters. Close to Korça you can visit Prespa Lake (which is the country’s largest National Park), Drenova National Park, the Neolithic tombs of Kamenica, etc.



Music: Disco Lounge di Kevin MacLeod (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/...)
Fonte: http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-...
Artista: http://incompetech.com/

----------


## LABERIA

*Shqipëria ime - My Albania*

----------


## LABERIA

*Albanian Soul - Shkëlzen Doli**Publikuar në 25 qer 2017*
AGE ART PRODUCTION
https://www.facebook.com/ageartproduc...
Interpretoi: Shkëlzen Doli
Orkestroi: Shkëlzen Doli
Video: Kujustudio
-Me mbështetjen e Ministrisë së Kulturës

SHKËLZEN DOLI - VIOLIN
Member of the Vienna Philharmonic and former student of legendary Russian violin teacher Ewgenia Chugaeva, Shkëlzen Doli finds himself in the unique position of a musician who is capable of combining both the virtuosity of the Russian violin school and the unique style and sound of this world famous Viennese orchestra.

Born in Albania and raised in an artistic environment in Kosovo of former Yugoslavia he made his first musical experiences as a young boy playing traditional Albanian folk music. His outstanding talent was discovered by professional music teachers who invited him to study at the renowned “Music Academy of Novi Sad”, at the time one of the best violin schools in Yugoslavia. At the age of 17 he won 1st prize in the National Yugoslavian Competition for Young Musicians. Under the guidance of Prof. Ewgenia Chugaeva Shkëlzen Doli built the foundation of his musicianship based on the discipline and virtuosity of the famous Russian Violin School. Leaving Novi Sad he followed his teacher to Vienna’s University of Music. Vienna quickly became his new artistic home where not only his exceptional dexterity on the instrument got highly appreciated but also his specific knowledge of autochthon music of the Balkans and the Eastern Mediterranean. Playing in the Vienna Philharmonic and the Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera sensitized the young musician for their distinctive interpretation of classical and romantic composers and has shaped his musical taste ever since. In addition to numerous solo-appearances he has performed with renowned chamber music ensembles of the Vienna Philharmonic such as “Wiener Virtuosen”, “Toyota Master Players”, “The Philharmonics” and the contemporary music “Ensemble Wiener Collage” and has toured Europe, North America, Africa, Israel and Japan. In 2013 Shkëlzen Doli founded his own chamber music group; the piano quartet based “Philharmonisches Ensemble – Wien” (“Philharmonic Ensemble – Vienna”).

----------


## LABERIA

*Sheshi i ri Skënderbej [Drone video | 4K UHD]*

----------


## Glauk

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syK4Ddo2FBo
> .





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWysWjqcmw


Masterpiece. 

I think also "Baresha" was made in Albania (between Albania and Kosovo, more precisely)

----------


## LABERIA

*Travel to Albania 2017 - Explore Albania with Off Limits*

----------


## LABERIA

*Amazing Albanian Riviera - The Best Beaches to Visit*

----------


## LABERIA

*Nëna Shqipëri (Mother Albania) [Drone video | 4K UHD]*

----------


## LABERIA

*Durresi Drone View (4K Ultra HD)*

----------


## LABERIA

*Vlora / Valona , Albania (FromAir) 2017**Publikuar në 25 shk 2017*
ALBANIA Go Your Own Way - VisitAlbania
Vlora (Beach and Rocky Sand)
Vlora is an old city founded in the sixth century B.C., originally known by the name Aulona. Vlora is situated in a beautiful location, in the front of the Karaburun peninsula and Sazan Island and surrounded by beaches and rocky sand.
The city carries historical importance to Albania as it hosted the First National Assembly, which declared the country’s  independence from Ottoman rule on November 28th, 1912. The Museum of Independence is dedicated to this historic event. Other museums include the ethnographic and historic ones.

Highly recommended is the Muradije Mosque, the only work remaining in Albania from the famous architect Sinan the Great, built in 1542. On the top of the hill overlooking the city is the religious point of Kuzum Baba. Vlora is the starting point of the Albanian Riviera and is one of the most frequented areas of Albanian “Sun and Sea” tourism. Located in this region are the Orikum and Amantia archaeological parks, and the Llogara National Park.

Video :http://albania.al

Music :Kuarteti Pentagram, Valsi i Lumturise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LraG...

TopAlbania
https://www.youtube.com/c/TopAlbania?...
https://www.facebook.com/TopAlbania1

----------


## LABERIA

> Masterpiece. 
> 
> I think also "Baresha" was made in Albania (between Albania and Kosovo, more precisely)


Maybe. Shkelzen is fantastic.

----------


## Johane Derite

> Maybe. Shkelzen is fantastic.


Baresha is a originally composition by Kosovo Albanian singer Nexhmije Pagarusha. Shkelzen is doing a cover

----------


## LABERIA

> Baresha is a originally composition by Kosovo Albanian singer Nexhmije Pagarusha. Shkelzen is doing a cover


Yes, i know. The most brilliant voice of Kosova.
But he was talking about the video.

----------


## Glauk



----------


## LABERIA

*Guinness World Record 2017 CUP SONG ALBANIA*

----------


## LABERIA

*Discover Albania*

----------


## LABERIA

*Discover Albania - Western Balkan Love*

----------


## LABERIA

In Pictures: Albania’s Mysterious Karaburun Peninsula

----------


## LABERIA

*ALBANIA 2018 - TV FRANCE 2*

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> *ALBANIA 2018 - TV FRANCE 2*


I’m really happy that France speak well of our country  


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## LABERIA

*Vacanze 2018? - Ti invito in Albania(La Perla dei Balcani)*

----------


## LABERIA

*Visit Albania - Nivica*

----------


## LABERIA

*Albanian Alps - Thethi*

----------


## LABERIA

*Visit the Albanian Alps*

----------


## LABERIA

*Trekking in North Albania*

----------


## Boreas

What about number of english speakers in Albania?

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> What about number of english speakers in Albania?


Certainly only the new generation know English .... but it’s also common to speak Italian ... During the ‘Enver Hoxha ‘ period , my mum said to me , only French and Russian were learnt ... But now English is a school subject .....

----------


## LABERIA

> Certainly only the new generation know English .... but it’s also common to speak Italian ... During the ‘Enver Hoxha ‘ period , my mum said to me , only French and Russian were learnt ... But now English is a school subject .....


Even English was learned in schools during the communism, i would say more than French.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Even English was learned in schools during the communism, i would say more than French.


Thanks for the info Laberia! 
My relatives always say to me that there were only Russian and French courses ... jan nga Mamurrasi , besides ... maybe in other parts of Albania English was avaible


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## LABERIA

*Hello from Albania*

----------


## LABERIA

*Albania Archaeological Parks*

----------


## JamesWorsham

What a beautiful place

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Johane Derite

> 


I love this one

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## LABERIA

*Wild Goats. Homeland. Albania's Alps. Albania*

----------


## hrvclv

This is definitely a fantastic thread!!! 

The videos are simply awesome!! I don't much care for seaside resorts, personally, but the mountain landscapes, the small villages, the hidden valleys, the green pastures, the traditional architecture, ... , are just wonderful - and terribly appealing. Some of the musics, too, reverberate deeply.

Congratulations to the contributors. Great job!

----------


## LABERIA

* Rozafa castle. Shkoder. Albania 🇦🇱*  The Castle of Rozafa was the castle where took place *The Siege of Shkodra*, “one of the most remarkable episodes in the struggle between the West and the Crescent.”[5]:363 A small force of approximately 1,600 Albanian and Italian men and a much smaller number of women[6]:10–13 faced a massive Ottoman force containing artillery cast on site[10]:134 and an army reported (though widely disputed) to have been as many as 350,000 in number.

----------


## LABERIA

*Taken By Albania - Liam Neeson*

----------


## Leutrim

*GJIROKASTER*

----------


## LABERIA

> This is definitely a fantastic thread!!! 
> 
> The videos are simply awesome!! I don't much care for seaside resorts, personally, but the mountain landscapes, the small villages, the hidden valleys, the green pastures, the traditional architecture, ... , are just wonderful - and terribly appealing. Some of the musics, too, reverberate deeply.
> 
> Congratulations to the contributors. Great job!





Maja e Frëngut. 
This mountain is in Southeast Albania. The name of the peak is Maja e Frëngut, in English, The Peak of the French. This does not mean that necessarily is related to some Frenchman because Frëng(Tosk dialekt for French, in Standart Albanian is Francez) was used to call every Western European.

----------


## LABERIA

*Mrizi i Zanave Rai Uno Linea Verde*

----------


## LABERIA

https://siviaggia.it/idee-di-viaggio...scosta/233401/

----------


## LABERIA

*Homeland. Albania's hidden gems. Memedheu*

----------


## LABERIA

*Borsh, la località di mare più bella della Riviera albanese*

----------


## LABERIA

*Titan dives The Blue Eye in Albania* 

*Blue Eye, Albania*

----------


## LABERIA

*Albania trendy tra movida e spiagge caraibiche*

----------


## LABERIA

*Rruga drejt Vermoshit FINAL*

----------


## LABERIA

*Lonely Planet: Albania 2019 in 10 best places to visit*

----------


## LABERIA

*The City Poised to Become Europe’s Next Affordable Creative Haven*

In the Albanian capital of Tirana, the country’s strange history and bright future collide.


_Rows of acacia trees and ceruja vines at Uka Farm, with a view of Dajti Mountain National Park in the distance.CreditCreditFederico Ciamei
_
By Alexander Lobrano

Published Sept. 6, 2019Updated Sept. 7, 2019, 5:57 a.m. ET 


Over the past five years, Albania has been discovered by travelers as that rare thing: a largely unexplored corner of Europe (one with some 265 miles of coastline). The small Balkan country sits just across the Adriatic and Ionian seas from Italy’s heel and a mere 45-minute ferry ride away from the Greek island of Corfu. It’s recently gotten its first high-end waterside resorts, and as the beach town of Sarande and the seaside city of Vlore have become more comfortable, so too has Tirana — the country’s capital, about 22 miles inland with a population of over half a million — grown more cosmopolitan, with new restaurants, shops and galleries joining the almost surrealist pastiche of testaments to the city’s past. For a good example of the way eras collide in Tirana, just visit Skanderbeg Square, recently renovated with new fountains and rosy granite paving, and home to an 18th-century mosque and minaret, a domed Albanian Orthodox church opened in 2012, a set of government buildings that echo the fascist architecture of Mussolini’s Italy and a Brutalist monolith that houses the National Historical Museum.

Initially settled by Illyrian and Greek tribes during ancient times, Albania spent over four centuries as part of the Ottoman Empire. After 1912, it became a fascist-leaning monarchy, and then, in the wake of World War II, a Communist state ruled by the infamous dictator Enver Hoxha. In 1991, a full year behind many of its Eastern Bloc neighbors, the country saw its first democratic elections, as well as murmurings of a cultural awakening. Tirana may not have a robust avant-garde scene, but it does have a gritty, iconoclastic edge — the Pyramid, a large monument to Hoxha in the center of town, is now popular with skateboarders — and a joie de vivre that’s enticed many former expats. “There’s so much potential,” says Flori Uka, a local winemaker who trained in northeastern Italy and now specializes in vintages made from organic Kallmet grapes grown just outside the city. “We were isolated for so long, but today it’s possible for creative people to do what they love. The place has become very receptive to the new.” 


*Stay*

_The paneled facade of the Plaza Tirana.CreditFederico Ciamei

__A sun-dappled staircase at the Plaza Tirana leads to the hotel’s breakfast room.CreditFederico Ciamei

_
*The Plaza Tirana*

Opened in 2016, this luxury hotel is housed in a 24-story skyscraper with a geometric facade of zigzagging glass and terrazzo. Located just east of Skanderbeg Square, the building shares a skyline with Tirana’s famous clock tower, built by the 19th-century poet Etehem Bey Mollaj, and, since its completion in 2016, has become a landmark itself. Inside, the 190 rooms have oak parquet floors and battleship-gray walls that manage to feel stately, not drab. Guests can relax at the spa, which includes a room lined with Himalayan salt, thought to improve breathing, or at one of the three restaurants — Panevino serves excellent pasta. _plazatirana.com
_
*The Rooms Hotel & Residence*

This partly solar-powered hotel is a short walk from the Blloku, which was once a residential district off-limits to all except the upper echelons of the Hoxha regime but is today lined with lively bars and restaurants. (Don’t miss the cape gooseberry sours at Colonial Cafe, whose Albanian mixologist recently moved back to the country after three years in Brooklyn.) The hotel’s 23 rooms are a study in Milanese-inspired minimalism, with white walls and linens, gauzy beige curtains and Nespresso machines. They’re also close to the city’s Grand Park, which has four miles of paths for jogging and walking. _therooms-hotel.com_


*Eat*

*Mullixhiu*

Three and a half years ago, after stints at Le Gavroche in London and Noma in Copenhagen, Bledar Kola returned to his native Albania and, along with two friends, opened Mullixhiu, set on the edge of Grand Park’s artificial lake. The restaurant honors traditional dishes and methods — _mullixhiu_ means “miller,” and the restaurant makes use of working millstones — while exploring inventive flavor combinations such as charred pumpkin with pomegranate molasses. Depending on the season, other dishes might include jufka (an Albanian pasta) with porcini mushrooms, quail roasted inside of clay or a bright salad of Jerusalem artichokes, pickled apple and cured goat tongue. _mullixhiu.al_

_The entrance to Oda.CreditFederico Ciamei

_
*Oda*

For a quick byrek (a flaky cheese-filled pastry), head to Avni Rustemi Square, home to the city’s main market. Afterward, if you’re still in want of a full meal, go around the corner to Oda, a family-run restaurant in an Ottoman-era building that was once a private house. Its two _odas_ (salons) are still richly decorated — hand-woven carpets hang on the walls, and one room contains a single _sofra_, or low table, which is perfect for large parties looking to share plates of classic Albanian dishes like peppers stuffed with cottage cheese, kukurrec (grilled lamb’s intestines) and fiery shots of mulberry raki. _011-355-4-224-9541_
*Shop*

_A view of the Namazgah Mosque from Toptani Shopping Center.CreditFederico Ciamei

__Spinach byrek, fresh vegetables and homemade fergese — baked peppers and cheese — at the small restaurant at Uka Farm.CreditFederico Ciamei


_*Nji Mar, Nji Mrapsht*

Because most locals remain enthralled by imported brand names that weren’t available to them under Communism, few spots carry traditional Albanian handicrafts like unglazed terra-cotta pottery and hand-loomed patterned linens. This two-story shop is a notable exception and has become a gathering spot for the city’s fledgling art and design scene. The selection is ever changing, but you can always find handmade jewelry, soaps and creams made With Albanian herbs and olive oil and old army trunks that have been remade into side tables. _Islam Alla Street, Building 3
_
*Uka Farm*

An accomplished entomologist and the former Albanian minister of agriculture, Rexhep Uka set up this farm on the leafy outskirts of Tirana as a showcase for small-scale sustainable agriculture in 1996, when the country was still transitioning from massive collective plots. In 2005, he planted it with grapevines unique to the region and began producing a range of wines made with organic grapes. In addition to the Kallmet reds, which taste like earthier pinot noirs, there are whites made from ceruja grapes, with notes of honey and citrus. Uka’s son Flori will gladly show visitors around the fields and cellars before presenting a tasting flight paired with homemade grilled lamb. Reservations are a must. _011-355-67-203-9909_
*See*



_“Just Hanging Around #2” (2018), by the Kosovar artist Flaka Haliti, on view last December at the National Gallery of Arts.CreditFederico Ciamei

_
*National Gallery of Arts*

In addition to temporary exhibitions — this summer featured a retrospective of the work of Kolë Idromeno, whose 1883 painting “Motra Tone” is known as the Albanian “Mona Lisa” — this museum, which is set in a 1960s Modernist building flanked by a row of palm trees, also has a large collection of eerie and transfixing Socialist Realist works depicting goggle-wearing miners and brawny factory workers. For more culture, head to Bunk’Art, a mazelike underground complex originally built as Hoxha’s nuclear bunker, with an assembly hall that turned out to have great acoustics and now functions as a venue for jazz and classical concerts. _galeriakombetare.gov.al_

_The interior of Tirana’s National Gallery of Arts, a Modernist building that houses temporary exhibits as well as a vast collection of Socialist Realist works.CreditFederico Ciamei

_
*Amphitheater of Durrës*

Along with relics of the Communist era, Albania is also home to a number of ruins, from the archaeological park of Butrint to the ancient Greek colony of Apollonia. The port city of Durrës, which was founded over 2,600 years ago by Corinthians, has the advantage of being close to the capital — Tirana locals often make the trip for a swim and good seafood. Try the aptly named Fresh Fish restaurant, but not before touring the city’s ancient baths or partially excavated 20,000-seat amphitheater, which was built under the Roman emperor Hadrian in the second century A.D.; a few years ago, the Albanian government oversaw the demolition of a handful of modern houses sitting within its crumbling ring of stone.

----------


## Duarte

One of the most affectionate and spectaculars reports ever made by Brazilian television about a foreign country: Albania. 
It shows the natural and cultural beauties of Albania and was aired during prime time on Brazil's largest television network, Rede Globo de Televisao. The narrative is in Portuguese, but the images and people interviewed speak for themselves and I think people from all over the world will be fascinated.

----------


## LABERIA

*Dolmeni Vranishtit. Vranisht. Vlore. Albania 🇦🇱*

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk

This one is not entirely realized in Albania, there are some places of Kosovo as well.

----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Glauk



----------


## Pashai Janinës



----------


## Pashai Janinës

Albanian hospitality.

----------


## Pashai Janinës



----------

